# Magnetic Yuxin Huanglong 17x17



## Tabe (May 17, 2018)

Have started up a new cubing channel (CoachTabeCubing) and thought I would share my first actual video - a first impressions & turning video for my magnetic Yuxing Huanglong 17x17:






Thanks for watching.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 18, 2018)

WTF thats insane


----------



## Alex kropla (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I saw you at a competition once. Were you at chiawana cubing in March?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 1, 2018)

Alex kropla said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw you at a competition once. Were you at chiawana cubing in March?


Yep. I was the old dude who brought the 18cm 3x3


----------

